# Great doco monday 10.30 on animal planet



## Slateman (Aug 31, 2004)

I watched this one with great interest.
Austin Steven went to India to find Large King Cobra.
He travel from Trivandrum to Someshwara and catching all sort of snakes hoping to catch large 15 foot king cobra.
The doco showed many Indian snake species as Sand Boa, Pitwhipers, Watersnake Indian Tiger python and other.
I enjoyd to watch him milking wild whiper. Woow what a fangs.
When he cought the large cobra, I could not beleive how big they are. Bigest venomous snake for sure. 
He touched that wild snake with his hand on top of head with out holding him and I beleive that this must been exiting for him. One wrong moove and he would be saturated with venom. That large snake must have plenty in his glands.
Again Austin Steven impressed me with the way he handled the snakes and the way he entertain and educate all in one. I loved his doco , he managed to entertine me with out screeming Krikey and act as comedian.


----------



## Tommo (Aug 31, 2004)

i saw one of his show, seven deadly strikes, he got bitten two out of seven times 

i was looking forward to watching it but i was busy so ill watch the repeat in the weekend


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 31, 2004)

Slatey, I've seen docos where the cobra handlers routinely subdue the snake by pressing down on the top of the head. The way the sit up makes them vulnerable to this sort of treatment. It is something I would not recommend you try at home and especially not try on Australian epalids.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 31, 2004)

LOL Fuscy I will not. That cobra was huge and wild. The neck about 8 inches


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 31, 2004)

that guy has to be the biggest idiot out there. The majourity of the snakes he works with are venomoids. His shows are completly rigged. 

Alexahnder


----------



## Slateman (Aug 31, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 31, 2004)

I like you cos you are such a positive person Alex


----------



## Slateman (Aug 31, 2004)

Looks like Alexhander is the one who know it all. I don't know why many teenage people like to call somebody idiot and take all the credit out from the person who is definately achiever.
I think Alex that he is more in my eyes then you ewer will be. Mabe you think that to call him idiot will make you expert on herp. related TV programs.
I must say that your opinion did not changed my wiew about the man. The show was great and I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Alexahnder (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok........so this guy gets bitten almost every show......In one show he caught a west african gaboon(Bitis gabonica rhinoceros) in South Africa! Bitis gabonica gabonica is found in South Africa not Bitis gabonica rhinoceros. So do you still not agree with me about staged captures??

This guy spent 107 days and nights in a tank with 36 venomous snakes in Africa. On the 96th day, he was bitten by a cobra, but he refused to leave the tank and was instead treated right there. A guy who was a true herpetologist, or even cared for the animals he was working with wouldn't stress them out unnecissarily for the sole reason of his name being in a record book. That does not show talent...it shows sheer stupidity.

I at no stage was claiming to be an expert at all. But i guess if you want to aspire to a guy like him you can. What ever floats your boat.

I do not have time to argue with you about this as i have more important things to do.

Alexahnder


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

If it repeats on the weekend, can someone in sydney tape it for me???

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 31, 2004)

That's what I mean, such positivity


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Its like when i watch war movies with army buddies and they spend the whole time whinging that the weapon that is being fired isnt actually capable of what its doing. "duhh, that magazine only holds seven rounds but im sure he fired 9", 
Just enjoy things for entertainment value and dont read into them too much Alex.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

That guy is an idiot,
I have seen him in doco's before. He makes Steve Irwin look like the worlds safest snake handler.
I have talked to a few people who are high up in the herp world (I wont name names) and they have a total lack of respect for him, and will laugh at you if you mention his name!


----------



## Springherp (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey sherm, I might be able to tape it for you if its on again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Springherp said:


> Hey sherm, I might be able to tape it for you if its on again.



Sweeeeet, thanks dude.


----------



## Springherp (Aug 31, 2004)

Sorry man it ain't on again, I just checked. :|


----------



## instar (Sep 1, 2004)

Slatey, consider us underprivaledged folk who dont get animal planet, be kind, If you know such a show will be on in future, I will pay you for video copy.......Please?


----------



## hey_im_sam (Sep 1, 2004)

One valid point IS that doco's should be accurate - not created purely for entertainment value. If it's giving false information that's presented as true, and trys to entertain me for an hour, then I would definately not be impressed with the show.
I don't know as much about this guy as Alex or Brodie, but from what I do know I'm in agreement with their opinions.


> That's what I mean, such positivity


I see no problem with facts like these being stated. Disagre with the interpretation of them if you like.. Maybe that's what you were doing. If so, sorry!


----------



## Slateman (Sep 1, 2004)

Alexahnder said:


> I do not have time to argue with you about this as i have more important things to do.
> 
> Alexahnder



Alexhander, It is you who answered in to my thread and I did not asked you to do this. 
So please do not tell me such a silly thing that you have more important things to doo.

I can't help that I like his show and enjoy watching it. He is mabe Idiot by your expert standards, But I am sure that if you make doco your self (if you are capable of it)
you would be only happy to have his succes.
He is entertiner , and he was more entertinig to me than our famous Sir Craiky.
I don't care much what ewer bit him, I just will look for more of his docos.
I have great time to watch the one about King Cobra, and I seen many snakes in this program, I have no chance to see otherwise.

LOL GO AUSTIN STEVEN.  

I hope that he can live with Alexhander hating him. :wink:


----------



## hey_im_sam (Sep 1, 2004)

Slatey, in my opinion, some of your scathing remarks are far less mature than anything in Alex's posts. They really aren't necessary.


----------



## Slateman (Sep 1, 2004)

What that have to do with Maturity Sam 
I just liked his show and I am saying this publicly. 
I think that I have right to do that. Maybe that makes me immature. 
Mind you I would not mind to be bit younger mate. 

Regarding Baritji and Alexhander post, I don't like people using the world IDIOT so easily. Specially young people who did not achieve much them selves in they live yet. 
I think that he is successful man and he is giving joy to many people. Same as our Sir Craiky. 
I don't like to much programs and Docos from Steve, but I am not calling him Idiot. 
He is not my type of man, but I can't dispute his success. 

I have no Idea about the facts Alex and Brodie stated and I am not arguing about that. Just calling him Idiot sound bit strong to me. 
He can't defend him self here in forum( LOL ) so I am doing it for him. 
Now all the serious herpers will give me hard time and I have to take it bravely. 

Many people do like or dislike certain personalities, I happen to like this program on tv this Monday. SO Shoot me and call me immature. 

Now give me heaps people, I declare Slateman season, just don't hit me under the belt and don't call me Idiot.


----------



## instar (Sep 1, 2004)

instar said:


> Slatey, consider us underprivaledged folk who dont get animal planet, be kind, If you know such a show will be on in future, I will pay you for video copy.......Please?



"Oi, Slatey" :arrow: ???? Im invisible mate?


----------



## Slateman (Sep 1, 2004)

Inny I will try to tape some for you in future.
You are obvieously one of the immature ones like me.


----------



## instar (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks Slatey, I must be, I like any wildlife doco, atleast the animals themselves are not acting, They are the reason I watch, what the person harrassing them is saying I couldnt care less(unless its Sir David), lol Must say Crikey's enthusiam endears me to him. I have not heard of Austin Steve but Im sure id watch anyway.


----------



## Nome (Sep 1, 2004)

Slately,

I don't think anyone was personally attacking you over it, and I think Sam was meaning by immature remarks, the remarks aimed directly at Alex. (just speculating, I don't know Sam).

Everyone has the right to express their opinion on a public personality here, it's been done over and over with Steve Irwin. If someone thinks a certain entertainer is an idiot, and you like him, it's not an attack on you, just disagreeing. 

I think you are being too sensitive about it. :wink: 

I don't know anything about this guy, but it does sound as though he is provoking the snakes in question. A big no-no in my book. The same reason I don't stir up one of my huge spiders for a photo. If I get one, I get one, no reason to stage it.

Just my opinion anyhow.  Each to his own, eh? :wink:


----------



## hey_im_sam (Sep 1, 2004)

That wasn't ritten in slateman inglish mate, what gives?  



> I just liked his show and I am saying this publicly.
> I think that I have right to do that. Maybe that makes me immature.
> ...
> Many people do like or dislike certain personalities, I happen to like this program on tv this Monday. SO Shoot me and call me immature.


.

I never thought or claimed that your appreciation of the show was immature, you are entitled to your opinion and I would not argue that. I also feel that other people are entitled to theirs. 
Some people would think that forcing 36 snakes to spend 107 days in an enclosure with him is an act worthy of calling him something slightly worse than "idiot". But that's just their opinion 
All I disagreed with and was referring to was your response to Alex.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for that nome!  You understood what I was saying. Hey, I probably should have kept my mouth shut in the first place, but i guess it just bothered me 


> I don't know Sam).


Then how did you know my name... :? :shock: :?


----------



## Nome (Sep 1, 2004)

hey_im_sam said:


> Thanks for that nome!  You understood what I was saying. Hey, I probably should have kept my mouth shut in the first place, but i guess it just bothered me
> 
> 
> > I don't know Sam).
> ...



LOL, i mean I've never spoken to you, or know how you think, just covering all my bases is all :wink:


----------



## Alexahnder (Sep 1, 2004)

As far as I see it, the only entertaining part of his shows is guessing how many times he will get bitten.

Again, it is your choice if you would like to aspire to someone as irresponsible as him. He is not telling the 'truth' about snakes, he is only increasing peoples fear about them. 

*Also it seems to me like you need to re-read the forum rules.*



> Specially young people who did not achieve much them selves in they live yet.



By my definition that isn't very nice and is braking this rule



> Be nice to other members and respect they privacy. Any name calling or general nastiness will not be tolerated. You will be given a chance to apologise, however if not done so, or if you are a repeat offender, your account will be deleted.






> Regarding Baritji and Alexhander post, I don't like people using the world IDIOT so easily.



This guy really is an *idiot*. I don't often describe people as idiots very often, but seriously he is one. 

This brakes this rule



> Be tolerant of *all other users*. Remember, we have members of *all ages *and levels of experience and enthusiasm. Rude remarks and hurtfully sarcastic comments will be deleted. Bear in mind that a sarcastic comment that an adult would laugh at may be *hurtful to a young member*.



You keep on refering to me as an expert. Not at one stage of this discussion have i claimed to be one.


Alexahnder


----------



## Paddy (Sep 1, 2004)

*doco's*

it is good to see one of these debates that wasn't started because of something steve irwin did or said! like some of the others i haven't heard of austin steven so don't know what he is like but i have spoken to another of the well known and apparently respected herpers in australia who has said they themselves use staged footage of their snakes in many of their documentaries as it isn't always possible to get the best footage when out in the bush! whilst not bad as showing animals that are not from the area is this not still to be considered as slightly misleading!
i find it a refreshing change to see someone make a positive comment about a wildlife documentary for once. 
i think society in general is becoming a far too negative place these days!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

a documentry is supposed to be an educational film.
Using a snake that is not found in that part of Africa, is NOT educational. This film might be good for entertainment, but is a **** house documentry.

The guy is an idiot, look at how many times he has been bitten, sleeping in a bed with Black Mambas and cobras is not at all intelligent, not going to hospital after being bitten by a cobra is also stupid.


----------



## Bryony (Sep 1, 2004)

if slatey doesn't like the word stupid.........use unintelligent?
lol
but i have to agree with ya brodes if its set up its not a doco its a tv show


----------



## Alexahnder (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't have any problem with set up documentaries, and I know for a fact that alot of David Attenbouroughs docos are in many places set up. What I do have a problem with is when no good information is shown and when the presenter uses the animals for his own self promotion.

Brodie has put it very well....sleeping with a black mamba and cobras is stupid. It doesn't take a genious to figure that out.

Alexahnder


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 1, 2004)

Well i watched last weeks show where he got bitten and they filmed it all,taking him to hospital etc.He harrases the snakes full on and nearly got bitten so many times.This weeks show with the giant king cobra was entertaining and good tv i guess but not for most of us herepers i'm sure. He actually free handled that monster king cobra at 14-15 ft.I must say that was one hell of an impressive looking snake!!!

He does some really stupid things,moreso than sir crikey,but i wouldn't just call him an idiot,i'd call him a crazy idiot which of course is my opinion of him.Although i did enjoy watching the shows and there were plenty of snakes..i shoulda taped it then it could be sent around so everyone can see howmuch of a crazy idiot he is...even he says himself that he's crazy.....


----------



## Slateman (Sep 1, 2004)

I am talking about doco showed on Monday as documentary.
I think that this program was actualy documentary. Did you see it? If not, why you puting this doco down as set up with out proove. I think that he handled him self excelent in this doco.

I can't judge the other programs you guys talking about. Or the sleeping with snake thing, becaose I don't know much about it.
My thread compliment the doco showed on Monday. By seeing that, I would not call him Idiot.
Mabe I am wrong, but reason I defend him is that I enjoyed this doco a lot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

I did see it Slatey, My mate taped it for me and gave it to me yesterday arvo. I think, that as always he was an idiot. I am not arguing the fact that the show wasnt good entertainment, because it was.. But it was not a documentry and the guy is an idiot.

I also enjoyed the Doco too Slatey


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 1, 2004)

His next one will be searching for the giant anaconda,and in the shorts for it he dives off the top of a 40 foot high boat into a river to get the snake and dislocated his shoulder...all makes for good viewing for sure.I'm sure there'll be more crazy antics and stupidity shown as it makes good tv......you'll find with all of these docos that they are in the most part completely staged..


----------



## Alexahnder (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok...lets put it this way

Do you seriously think that a network would fund for a whole camera crew, equipment, and presenter to travel to india because there is a possibility of seeing someone handle a 15 foot king cobra. I don't think so. A doco like that would be a complete flop. The liklehood of even seeing a wild king cobra of that size is very low, especially working to a timeframe.

Alexahnder


----------



## Slateman (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks like you all guys think that he is bad guy in our hoby.
I am giving up. Mabe I am silly old man. I don't know what to say anymore.
I enjoyed this program so much on Monday, I am looking for more in future. I think I am Mad.
I like Idiot I guess.


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 1, 2004)

> Mabe I am silly old man



That makes two of us Slatey


----------



## Slateman (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL Afro.
Mabe I was to hash to ansfer to Alexahnder.
But we did say before about well known person here on site that he is Idiot, and big fight started. SW will remember that well.
I think that is not always nice to express your opinion by insulting somebody.
You can have opinion, and still don't have to insult people to saying they are Idiots. But mabe I am wrong here.

If you all think that we should call others idiots, well I apologyze to Alexahnder.
I personally think that you can express your opinion with out calling names. But I am not expert on the way people should communicate. Mabe use of english language need more strong aproach then my original Czech grammar. I am confused compleetly now.
Mabe that is the reason people use worlds like bast... f... sh.. and simmeler all the time in conversation here in Australia.

I better let you guys to set the standards here and please let me know if we should call another people Idiots. if that is the right way, I will change my opinion on this. I am always happy to please as many people as possible.


----------

